# Newbies Rum experiences and questions?



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been following some of the Rum Threads recently and it peaked my curiosity so I've tried a few different brands recenty.

I was hoping I could find a rum that I could drink over ice, something that goes down smooth and sweet without the burn. 

Here are the Rums I've tried Cruzan Diamond estate, Appeltons XO i believe, Salior Jerrys, and Pyrat. I've trying all of them over ice but all are just a little to strong for my taste. The closest one that came to being drinkable over ice was the Salior Jerry's, I could taste vanilla and cherry, very nice, but still the burn from the 94 proof was a little to much. After trying each over ice, I've been adding a little coke... and then I enjoy it. 
So my question is for a person that drinks very little but would like to enjoy a rum over ice with maybe a lime wedge what would you recommend. Also what about the light vs dark rums is one easier to sip than the other. I've been drinking all dark rums, and coke is the only thing I've been mixing it with, I enjoy the sweet flavor, Any suggestions even some ideas on simple drinks with rum I might enjoy with a cigar would be apreciaited.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

For comparisons' sake, do you drink other high spirits - and if so, what do you sip & like, that doesn't "burn"? 

The 4 rums you mention are not horrendous, but aren't currently anywhere near the top of my sipping menu. You might try adding some lime, evaporated cane or simple syrup with the ice & rum. You could also add some water - if you really believe the proof is what's burnin' you. Although, (jabbing of course), Coke has a pretty noticable burn too! 

If you like rum with soda that's o.k. too. What ever makes it enjoyable for you should be all you worry about. On that tangent, I notice a lot of serious rum enthusiasts using boutique sodas - generally made using real cane sugar. Very popular are ginger ales / beers poured over favorite rums.

For me personally, I use a lot of Flor de Caña Extra Dry (4 year old white rum) for mixing purposes. It has a fairly pleasant flavor profile and for me doesn't generally conflict with additional mixed ingredients.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for your help and suggestions.

You ask if I enjoy sipping other high spirits, and I guess I'm somewhat of a light weight these days, and it's funny to because for years I tended bar in college and would drink like a fish, a charter on the rocks and a beer to sip along with it would be just fine. But after getting out of the bar bussinees I went a few years without drinking anything at all. So these days I guess the only thing I sip straight would be vodka, I chill it, serve it straight up with olives and call it a martini.

I guess I need to experiment with a few other mixers for awhile,and maybe try a white rum. I hate to spend 30 bucks on an expensive bottle of rum, to realize that my newbie pallet just isnt ready for it straight, or even able to appreciate the differences in what I'm drinking now. I have been eyeing the Cruzan singel barrel, it seems to get pretty good reviews and at 30 bucks a bottle its not crazy expensive, but something I certainly hope to enjoy.

Thanks again, and I appreciate any additional tips or information that someone can pass along.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Try the Flor de Cana E.D. I mentioned. It's white (because they've filtered it to an ageless hue) has appreciable vanilla & floral notes and is less than $20. I think it will serve your purposes very well.

:2


----------



## Dailong (Jul 6, 2008)

If you want something smooth to sip try ORONOCO. It is a Brazilian rum with the sugar cane grown on the shade of a mountain. Hey if it works for coffee it should work for rum right? Well it is also tripled distilled, blended, and aged in wooden casks so that is what makes it very smooth. 

I love my rums, and ORONOCO is what I bring out for those who want to sip the rums. I love Sailor Jerry's, try a shot of that followed by a lemon wedge, it is unbelievable.

Pham


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I have tried the El Dorado 12 and found it to be sweet and very enjoyable. Just got a bottle of the 15 and will be tasting it tonight. The Cruzan Single Barrel is not as sweet and a little dryer, but a I think it's a good sipping rum to start with.

There's a whole thread on rum under $30 you should read. I just started with sipping rum as I was mainly a bourbon drinker.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159818


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

Try Captain Morgans Spiced Rum, My favorite.:2


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

One of my favorite over ice is Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva 15,


Ron


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm pretty partial to Mount Gay Eclipise. It's not expensive 
($14-18/ 750 ml), but very smooth without any harshness.
Lots of vanilla overtones.

Another good sipping rum is Meyers Dark Rum. 
Very sweet, so add an extra squeeze of lime.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Hate to say it, but while all these suggestions are fine rums, they're in the same ballpark as the Cruzan Diamond. If that burned too much, the rest will as well. I think Pyrat is a pretty sweet rum, little surprised you weren't a fan.

Remember you get what you pay for, and the smoother, sweeter rums are more expensive. Try Zaya or Zacapa if you can find it, they're about as sweet as they get.

I've found darker rums tend to be a little smoother also. Look for Gosling's Black Seal, it's about the color of motor oil, but as smooth as you can get for <$20. Grab some Ginger Beer while you're at it and pour yourself a 'Dark and Stormy'. Cruzan Black Strap rum is similar.

I see you're in TN, you may want to look around for Prichar'ds Rum. I haven't been able to find any for myself, but it's generally well-regarded by most. They also make a peach/mango rum liquer you may like called 'Sweet Georgia Belle', an apricot/orange bourbon liquer (Sweet Lucy) and a Cranberry Rum.

If you want simple flavors with rum, lime, and a little sweetness, mix up a mojito. Substitute simple syrup for easier sweetness adjustments, and don't use the mint if you're not interested. Or drop the sugar entirely and use sprite instead of club soda. I'm a big fan of a good white rum, squeeze of lime, and a bit of club soda on a hot summer day.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

I'm with Mark and Che, and sorry to be late to this party as I've been out of town.

If you want to try some nice sipping rums, you might want to raise the sights a bit and shoot for some of the classics. Sailor Jerry's, Captain Morgans and a couple of the others are spiced rums, not really what I'd suggest for a guy looking to learn the ropes. If you like scotch, see if you can uncover some Cruzan Single Barrel, Mount Gay XO, or Barbencourt 15. If you like it sweeter, go with the Zacapa selections, El Dorado 12 or 15 (15 is great with a good cigar) Vizcaya or any of the Guatemalan bottles at the higher end of the scale. You might also like Santa Teresa or Pampero chk) from Venezuala. Forget Pyrat, the rum equivalent of vanilla (or range flavored!) cigars. 
Lew


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Pampero said:


> Forget Pyrat, the rum equivalent of vanilla (or range flavored!) cigars.
> Lew


:r:r, I absolutely love the stuff!

I admit, even though I absolutely love the Pyrat XO, it's because it isn't as "threatening" as some of the more refined classics that Lew has so graciously allowed me to sample. Indeed, it has a fruitiness (orangey & vanilla-like) that definately seems more like an additive than a natural by-product of the aging process. Actually, it seemed to pair so well with such a wide variety of cigars that I actually featured it for several Rum & Cigar pairing events!

(Don't worry Lew, I'll "see the light" eventually :r)


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

BillyCigars said:


> (Don't worry Lew, I'll "see the light" eventually :r)


You have every right to like whatever you want my friend even if I think it's :BS

That's what makes the world go round. Sweet drinks usually go well with cigars, no doubt about that. Your appreciation of Pyrat XO is shared by thousands, nay millions, of others so you're in good company. Just, on this particular, not mine

Next time we break out the Zaya, or maybe the Santiago! Or perhaps to go with the weather, a nice tall iced coffee sweetened with Brinely's coconut rum. That'll get teeth aching and sooth them at the same time!


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

For all of you fan's of the higher end rum, how do you enjoy it? Do you sip it neat like a single malt or add a little ice?


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

For me, it's usually neat as the ice dilutes the taste too much.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Whenever I'm sampling a new rum (or any spirit for that matter), I prefer to drink it neat in order to really familiarize myself with it's character. Once I find something I like, I'm happy to molest it with a couple cubes of ice and a splash! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

All I can say is...must be nice to be able to get those listed, damn Canadian LCBO's.


----------

